# ***.gratisworld.de



## leicht_genervt (9 September 2007)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Kurz vor Schulbeginn kann man sich einmal mehr nicht auf das Lernen konzentrieren, weil persöhnliche Daten zum 1000sten-mal missbraucht wurden.

Diesmal ließ mir die Firma `RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.´ folgende E-Mail zukommen:

*********************Email*********************************


> Guten Tag Herr *,
> 
> wussten Sie, dass Sie jeden Tag beim Einkaufen zu viel bezahlen? Es ist wahr, an jedem Ihrer Einkäufe verdient der Einzelhandel mehr als 50% - Geld, welches Sie sparen können.
> 
> ...


*********************Email*********************************

Kann mir vll. jemand sagen, wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll und ob mich  irgendwelche Rechnungen erwarten, die ich nicht verursacht habe? 

Ist es ratsam den Abmeldelink zu klicken? Ich möchte das nächste Schuljahr nicht schon wieder mit Stress beginnen, den mir irgendwelche Verbrecher bereiten -.- ..............

Ich bitte um schnellstmögliche Hilfe,

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ein leicht genervter Mensch


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2007)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

gehört zu diesem Dunstkreis 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066


----------



## Gratisworld.de (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Hallo,

wir, das Team von Gratisworld.de, haben diesen Beitrag gefunden und wollten uns kurz dazu äußern:
Die erwähnte E-Mail stammt nicht von uns. Unsere Seite ist und war immer kostenlos (siehe auch archive.org). Die E-Mail stammt somit von einem Spamer... wir wurden wohl gehackt oder sowas ähnliches. 
Das tut uns natürlich leid und wir hoffen, niemand ist auf diese Abzocker reingefallen! Wir sind nicht selber die Versender. Wir verurteilen Abo-Abzockfallen und haben damit nichts zu tun und wollen damit auch nichts zu tun haben.

Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis!

Ihr Team von Gratisworld.de


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Der vorstehende Poster hat sich als Betreiber der o.g. Seite legitimiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Habt Ihr eine alte Domain übernommen? Dann wäre es gut gewesen, sich vor dem Kauf der Domain bei google schlau zu machen, ob die Domain vorbelastet ist.


----------



## Gratisworld.de (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Nein, wir haben diese nicht übernommen. Wir betreiben seit 1999 den Dienst. Wir hatten nur einige Zeit Pause und bauen das Projekt um. Es ist nicht vorbelastet. Siehe z.B. unsere alten Berichte: Internes - Presseecke 
Wir waren eher sehr positiv vorbelastet.  

Das Projekt wird gerade dieses Jahr erneut Starten. In der Zeit wo es nicht aktiv betreiben wurde, nutzen Spamer wohl leider den bekannten Absender.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Dann kann es sein, dass die Nutzlos-Anbieter damals in den Spams mit einem HREF-Tag gearbeitet haben, wo zwar im Mailtext "gratisworld.de" stand, wo dann aber beim Klick auf den Link auf deren Nutzlos-Domain verlinkt wurde (fabrik-einkauf.com etc. hießen die damals).


----------



## Gratisworld.de (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

So etwas in der Art, leider haben wir diese E.Mails nie selber bekommen und wisse, außer das es diesen Beitrag hier gibt, nichts darüber. 
Im schlimmsten Fall (für uns) ist es einfach nur eine böswillige Aktion eines Mitbewerbers, der es erfunden hat um uns zu schädigen, etc. aber wir wissen es nicht. 

Jedenfalls war es uns wichtig, das sie alle jetzt wissen, das wir mit solchen "Zeugs" nichts zu tun haben oder haben wollen.

Viele Grüße, Ihr Team von Gratisworld.de


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*



Gratisworld.de schrieb:


> Internes - Presseecke


Wenn ich mir den archivierten Pressekontakt betrachte, dann fällt auf, dass man sich ja schon aus dem affiliate.de-Forum kennt. Ist euch denn der Name des CR aus Bad Hersfeld nicht bekannt? Der hat da drüben u. a. geworben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Gratisworld.de (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: ***.gratisworld.de*

Hallo, das kann sein. Was heißt den CR ?


----------

